# Gabel verlängern ?!



## MarcMk (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Das ist jetzt warscheinlich eine dumme frage aber naja...
Ich habe folgende frage.
Ist es möglich irgendwie vieleicht die gabel zu verlängern, weil bei meinem inspired ist ja schon beim kauf schon die gabel recht kurz und ich würde gerne mehr spacer hineinbringen und deshalb möchte ich eine längere gabel ( ohne mir eine neue zu kaufen). Ist es vlt. Eventuell möglich es irgendwie selber es zu basteln ^^ ? Ja ich weiß die frage ist blöd aber ein versuch ist ja wert auch wenn die antwort warscheinlich nein heißt.

Trotzdem danke für antworten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2012)

Es gibt Leute die Drehen dir eine Verlängerung. Die muss aber Präzise eingeklebt werden. Kannst dudir besser eine neue kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcMk (18. Januar 2012)

Danke für die antwort 
Ist es billiger sie sich zuverlängern zu lassen? Oder kommt es ca. auf das selbe hinauf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2012)

Mit dem 6mm Schaft der Inspired (?) Gabel wird das wohl nicht so leicht sein.
AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich solchen SchaftverlÃ¤ngerungs-Basteleien nie wirklich trauen. Kann gut gehen, kann aber auch echt weh tun 

Besser du kaufst eine zweite Gabel. Die Echo Urban kostet im Vergleich zur Inspired "nur" 85 und damit kannst du dann probieren, was dir taugt ohne etwas zu riskieren!


----------



## MarcMk (18. Januar 2012)

Also mein bruder geht in eine technische schule und der würde mir in diesen art zylydrischen teil vorne einen schraub aufsatz machen den man dann bei der gabel anschrauben kann und macht oben ein gewinde hinein und so hab ich dann in der art eine verlängerung


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Januar 2012)

Dein Bruder mag Dich nicht, oder?
wobei ich´s auch garnicht verstanden haben könnte ... kauf dir eine zweite gabel.


----------



## MarcMk (18. Januar 2012)

Naja ich werde einfach dann ein bild hier hinein posten sobalt er mir es gemacht hat kann aber noch länger dauern...


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Januar 2012)

warum fragst Du überhaupt wenn Du es Dir eh von Deinem Bruder machen lässt?!


----------



## cmd (18. Januar 2012)

Warum nimmst Du keinen steileren Vorbau?
Ist doch die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## MarcMk (18. Januar 2012)

@ misterlimelight weil ich erst im nachhinein auf die idee gekommen bin... Und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es auch so stabil ist....
@cmd ja hab momentan den orginalen 90mm 25 grad vorbau, aber mit einem flachen vorbau so etwa 10 grad kommen ich besser zurecht und habe ein paar gefragt und die hatten gemeint das ein flacher vorbau gewisse vorteile hat...


----------



## ingoingo (19. Januar 2012)

Jungs, bleibt doch mal Locker 

Bei meinem Schafttausch der Mistgabel habt ihr mir auch das schlimmste gepredigt.

Meine Gabel hält immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (19. Januar 2012)

MarcMk schrieb:


> hab momentan den orginalen 90mm 25 grad vorbau, aber mit einem flachen vorbau so etwa 10 grad kommen ich besser zurecht und habe ein paar gefragt und die hatten gemeint das ein flacher vorbau gewisse vorteile hat...


Warum willst du dann nen Spacer fahren? Im Übrigen ist es zumindest zum Geo testen nicht so schlimm einfach mal nen cm Luft überm Schaft zu haben. Wenn das wirklich sooo viel besser ist, gehst du ne Gabel kaufen. Oder nimmst eben den anderen Vorbau wieder. wichtig ist eigentlich NUR die Position der Lenkerklemmung, der Rest ist egal.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2012)

Jetzt komme ich aber auch gerade nicht mit...

du willst den hohen Vorbau gegen einen niedrigen Vorbau tauschen und deshalb den Schaft verlängern, damit zwar auf gleicher Lenkerhöhe raus kommst aber bei gleichbleibender Vorbaulänge eben weiter vorne bist?

Sollte das dein Ziel sein, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass das am Ziel vorbei ist! Nimm dir ein Blatt Papier und ein Geodreieck. Mal dir einfach mal alles auf und schau wo du mit dem Lenker hinwillst. Und dann schaust du ob es am Markt etwas in der Art gibt. da kommt es auf +/- 5mm auch nicht so an!!!


----------



## MarcMk (19. Januar 2012)

Der grund warum ich einen flache vorbau möchte ist z.b das ich mir extrem schwer tue mich 180 grad im stand zu drehen und wenn er flacher ist ist das gewicht weiter vorner und ich tue mir leichter und der grund ist warum ich mehr spacer darunter haben möchte ist der, weil ich mir sehr schwer beim bunnyhop tue weil ich ziemlich leicht bin, deshalb die spacer....


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

Die Position der Lenkerklemmung bei deinem vorhaben würde sich nach grober skizze bei 2cm mehr Spacern zwar 0,8cm nach vorn verschieben, aber nur 2mm nach unten. Du stehst also wie gewünscht etwas weiter vorne, bei in etwa der gleichen Höhe(vom boden aus gesehen) der Lenkerklemmung.
Wenn du wirklich nicht an eine andere Gabel kommst, macht es wohl Sinn(korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege).
Ob es in der Praxis hält ist die andere Frage. Ich würde VOR dem Gebrauch wirklich erst einmal ein Bild der Gabelerweiterung posten, da geht es schließlich um deine Gesundheit.


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2012)

Habe auch versucht meine Gabel direkt zu verlängern...Hat aber nicht gehalten...Die Schweißnaht ist einfach weggebrochen. Werde jetzt mal probieren ein Vorsatzstück einzukleben.....
Das mit dem Gewinde klingt auf jeden FAll auch gut....Und man braucht da nicht so viel Angst haben. Wenn die Kralle im alten Schaft ist und die Schraube dann lang genug dann bricht das Stück auch nicht unvermittelbar ab......

Wenn es bei mir mit dem Verlängern dann nicht hält dann werd ich wohl mal ein komplettes Rohr einsetzen....
Es bleibt spannend....


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcMk (19. Januar 2012)

Leider habe ich keine kralle sondern so eine art aufschraubbare aheadkappe...


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

das ist doch egal.Du kannst dir einfach eine andere aheadkappe holen,denn die aheadkrallen sitzen in den Gewindegängen, die sich dann in dem Gabelschaft befinden laut Jan 1A. Ne aheadkappe kostet ja nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MarcMk (19. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch...
Weißt du wie eine inspired fourplay gabel im inneren ausschaut ? Die haben nämlich keine kralle sondern ein gewinde...


----------



## HaiVieh68 (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den Schwerpunkt weiter vorn haben willst, brauchst du einen längeren Vorbau mit entsprechend flacherem Winkel. So ist der Lenker am Ende auf der gleichen Höhe, aber weiter vorn. Einen Vorbau mit flacherem Winkel, aber gleicher Länge, mit Hilfe von Spacern zu montieren hat den gleichen Effekt, macht in deinem Fall aber bedeutend mehr Aufwand. Von der Haltbarkeit mal abgesehen.


----------



## MarcMk (19. Januar 2012)

Ja mit so einem vorbau hatte ich es schon mal probiert ist mir dann aber schon wieder zu lang...
Habe jetzt einen 80mm 8 grad vorbau und werde den dann probieren aber mit mehr spacern glaub ich komme ich besser zurecht...


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe dich schon richtig. In dieses Innenliegende Gewinde kann man ohne probleme auch eine Aheadkralle reinschlagen, anstatt die Schraubkappe zu verwenden. Du kannst also die Kralle in den alten Schaft Schlagen und dann wie Erwinosius verfahren. Bei meiner Trialtech Gabel(dessen Schaft ebenfalls ein Gewinde für Schraubbare Aheadkappen hat) habe ich ebenfalls eine Aheadkralle eingeschlagen, um auch abgeschrägte Vorbauten fahren zu können. Ich wüsste nicht,warum das nicht auch bei der Inspired Gabel gehen sollte.


----------



## MarcMk (19. Januar 2012)

Aso hatte gar nicht erkannt dass das bei dir eine schraubbare aheadkappe hattest...
Ja das wäre auch eine gute möglichkeit müsste trotzdem die gabel irgendwie verlängern .
Vlt. anschweißen ?


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

Solang die Aheadkralle sich unter dem angeschweißten Stück befindet(also in dem ursprünglichen Gabelschaft) KÖNNTE es unter Umständen halten.
Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich würde sagen kleben wäre die vernünftigste Alternative, wobei ich das als Laei auch nicht probieren würde. Wieviel Risiko du eingehen willst, musst du am ende selbst wissen.


----------



## Wolfobert (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo, markmk
das mit dem Schaft verlängern klappt problemlos, egal was die anderen erzählen.
Ich hab das schon mehrfach für mich und Bekannte gemacht. 
Ich habe dazu einen Alu-Schaft mit dem Aussenmaß  (1 1/8") und der benötigten Zusatzlänge gedreht und dann vorne ran noch einen Durchmesser, der dann in den vorhandenen Gabelschaft genau reinpasst (so wie bei erwinosius), ca. 30 - 40 mm lang. 
Das Teil habe ich  dann mit Industriekleber in den Gabelschaft reingeklebt (Loctite-Kleber zum Einkleben von Lagern etc - Kein Sekundenkleber!! Keine Schraubensicherung!!)
Mit einem Gewinde reinschrauben würde ich nicht, die Einkerbungen des Gewindes wären eine Sollbruchstelle!
Schweißen würde ich auch nicht, die Nähte können bei einem Schlag brechen.
Dein Bruder soll auf eine gute , glatte Oberfläche achten und den Übergang von den zwei Durchmessern nicht scharfkantig machen, sondern eher als Radius andrehen und polieren und die Bohrung im Gabelschaft entsprechend anpassen (wegen der Kerbwirkung => Sollbruchstelle).
Solltest du noch mehr Sicherheit brauchen, dann soll Dir dein Bruder aus Alu noch je eine Kappe für unten in die Gabel und für oben als Aheadkappe machen (oder direkt in die Verlängerung), die du dann mit einer Gewindestange noch zusammenziehst (beruhigt das Gewissen!)

So, bevor jetzt der geballte Zorn der Besserwisser über mich hereinbricht:
Ich bin Maschinenbaumechanikermeister und  habe jahrelang im Sondermaschinenbau gearbeitet. Dabei wurden hin und wieder auch mal Gewindebohrungen falsch gesetzt (im Zehntel- oder Millimeterbereich). Dann wurde das ganze Gewinde größer aufgebohrt, eine Buchse wie beschrieben eingeklebt und das Gewinde an der richtigen Stelle gesetzt, auch M10 und M12. Es kam nie eine Reklamation, das irgendwer so eine eingeklebte Buchse herausgezogen hat. 
Ja, die so verlängerten Gabeln halten auch noch alle!
Wichtig ist eben der richtige Kleber und die beschriebene Sorgfalt!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2012)

Und die verlängerten Gabeln werden zum Trialen oder in Cityrädern verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (19. Januar 2012)

Nein, in Rahmen, die ein zu langes Steuerrohr haben .

(Es gibt Leute, die sich den Gabelschaft unüberlegt passend zum Rahmen sägen und beim Rahmenwechsel kommen sie dann zu mir)


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2012)

> Nein, in Rahmen, die ein zu langes Steuerrohr haben .


das beantwortet nicht die Frage nach dem Anwendnungsbereich. Also nach den Belastungen. Trial ist in der Form schon recht extrem..


> Ich habe dazu einen Alu-Schaft mit dem Aussenmaß (1 1/8") und der benötigten Zusatzlänge gedreht und dann vorne ran noch einen Durchmesser, der dann in den vorhandenen Gabelschaft genau reinpasst (so wie bei erwinosius), ca. 30 - 40 mm lang.
> Das Teil habe ich dann mit Industriekleber in den Gabelschaft reingeklebt (Loctite-Kleber zum Einkleben von Lagern etc - Kein Sekundenkleber!! Keine Schraubensicherung!!)


so werd ichs auch machen und berichten


> Schweißen würde ich auch nicht, die Nähte können bei einem Schlag brechen.


sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Das Schweißen ist allerdings trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen da die Schäfte oft aus nicht schweißgeeignetem Material sind ->siehe Bild oben


> gute , glatte Oberfläche


ich denke beim Kleben soll eine bestimmte Rauheit der Oberfläche vorhanden sein?!! 


> Es kam nie eine Reklamation, das irgendwer so eine eingeklebte Buchse herausgezogen hat.
> Ja, die so verlängerten Gabeln halten auch noch alle!


wie gesagt, kommt halt immer auf die Belastungen drauf an.


----------



## ingoingo (19. Januar 2012)

Ich vermute das polieren war auf die Übergänge an den Kanten bezogen.

Hätte ich oben genanntes Problem würde ich wohl auch ein Verlängerungsstück drehen (wie ich es dir erwin schonmal gedreht habe) dieses dann einkleben (Epoxy oder Loctite Fügen). Und dann verstiften (2 kleine 4er Passstifte sollten reichen)

lg Ingo


----------



## MarcMk (20. Januar 2012)

@ wolfobert danke für die gute antwort 
Übrigens mein bruder lernt gerade auch maschinenbau in einer HTL 
Werd ich möglichst schnell mal ausprobieren


----------



## Wolfobert (20. Januar 2012)

@erwinosius:
- Der Anwendungsbereich meiner Ergänzungen liegt im normalen    Mountainbiking - (ich hatte die Frage von FlowinFlo eher als sarkastischen bzw. unnötigen Kommentar betrachtet). Aber ich denke mal, da es sich ja nur um eine Verlängerung im oberen Schaft-Bereich handelt, ist hier die Belastung nicht so groß, der Schaft wird ja oben und unten noch in zwei Lagern geführt. Die Hauptbelastung der Gabel liegt ja eher da, wo der Schaft in die Gabelkrone eingefügt ist, und da würde ich so etwas nie machen!

- Schweißen: Ich weiß, Aluschweißnähte brechen i.d.R nicht, aber hier am Schaft kann man ja keine so großen Nähte anbringen und man weiß auch nicht, was man für Legierungen zusammenschweißt, sei es von der Gabel oder auch vom Stück Alu für die Verlängerung, das man irgendwo erbettelt hat.

- Gute, glatte Oberfläche: Ja, das Kleben braucht eine gewisse Oberfläche, gemeint war damit, keine verrupfte, schartige Oberfläche (z.B. von einem stumpfen Stahl oder dgl.), aus der sich dann ein langsam fortschreitender Riss bilden kann, die sogenannte Kerbwirkung.
Das Polieren bezog sich auf den Übergang von den zwei Durchmessern, eben auch wegen der Kerb (Riss-)-Bildung.

- Klar kommt es auf den Anwendungsbereich an, aber nur als Beispiel:
 Ich hatte mir mal einen Fahrradträger gebastelt und, um ihn vor Diebstahl zu schützen, die Halteschrauben mit eben diesem Kleber eingeklebt, weil ich mir sicher war, ihn nie wieder zu lösen. Als ich es dann eben doch wieder wegschrauben musste, habe ich zwei der M6-Schrauben abgedreht statt sie aus dem Gewinde zu bekommen.(Früheres Zitat meines Berufschullehrers: "An einer 8er-Schraube kann man einen Golf aufhängen!")
Wenn ich das jetzt auf einen Durchmesser ~28mm übertrage, der auf eine Länge von 30-40mm eingeklebt ist, ist dann doch eine ziemliche Haltekraft vorhanden.
Die angesprochenen Stifte von ingoingo sind sicher kein Fehler (ich hatte mir das damals auch überlegt), aber wohl auch eher zur Beruhigung des Gewissens notwendig.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt alle Missverständnisse ausgeräumt - danke fürs Zuhören


----------



## Pilatus (20. Januar 2012)

Das selbe hab ich bei mir auch schon gemacht. Allerdings hat der Vorbau noch auf dem originalteil des Schaftes geklemmt. Die Verlängerung betrug ca 15mm. Da hatt ich am Touren MTB keine bedenken und mein Vater fährt das Ding seit 4 Jahren.
Beim Trial hätte ich etwas mehr Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Januar 2012)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> @erwinosius:
> - Der Anwendungsbereich meiner Ergänzungen liegt im normalen    Mountainbiking - (ich hatte die Frage von FlowinFlo eher als sarkastischen bzw. unnötigen Kommentar betrachtet). Aber ich denke mal, da es sich ja nur um eine Verlängerung im oberen Schaft-Bereich handelt, ist hier die Belastung nicht so groß, der Schaft wird ja oben und unten noch in zwei Lagern geführt. Die Hauptbelastung der Gabel liegt ja eher da, wo der Schaft in die Gabelkrone eingefügt ist, und da würde ich so etwas nie machen!
> 
> [...]
> ...



[ame="http://vimeo.com/10679013"]TRA, in First ride on Vimeo[/ame]

Das in dem Video ist Bike-Trial. Siehst Du den Unterschied in der auftretenden Belastung am Vorbau zwischen "normalem MTB-Fahren" und Bike-Trial?

Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, welche Konsequenzen es hat, wenn bei einem Trial-Fahrer mitten im Sprung plötzlich Gabel und Vorbau nicht mehr zusammen bleiben wollen, weil man Dinge gebastelt hat, die bei "normalen MTBs" total gut gehalten haben?

Die Lösung des OP ist, einen steileren Vorbau zu montieren. Die gibt's schon für 25Euro von Procraft in stabil und allen möglichen Abmessungen.


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Januar 2012)

Wir sollten auch mal darüber nachdenken, ein Maschinenbauer-Unterforum aufzumachen. Dann kann man dann Dinge diskutieren, die am Trial-Rad zwar keinen Sinn machen, bei denen die Masch-Bauer aber feuchte Hände kriegen (Spass muss sein!!  ).

Hier übrigens ein Link auf die Procraft-Vorbauten (gerade 19% billiger bei Hibike):
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...head-31-8-II-Vorbau-schwarz-silber-1-1-8.html


----------



## ingoingo (20. Januar 2012)

Machen. Wenn sauber asgeführt ohne Probleme.

in meinem Thread gab es dieselben Bedenken. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528392

Fazit, die Gabel hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (20. Januar 2012)

Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen ich hab weniger bedenken den ganzen Schaft auszutauschen als nur ein Stück zu verlängern. Beim ganzen Schaft ist da die Fügestelle großflächig in der Gabelkrone und nicht genau oben am Vorbau (ungünstigerweise bei mir so)
Wird meine Alternativlösung sollte wider Erwarten die Verlängerung nicht halten. Dann werde ich den Schaft komplett entfernen und einen neuen einteiligen einfügen (wie du es ja auch schon vorgemacht hast)


----------



## Wolfobert (20. Januar 2012)

Die Klebestelle löst sich auf keinen  Fall, wenn sie fachmännisch gemacht wird.
Ich meine, das das Hauptaugenmerk bei der Verlängerung auf vernünftiges Material und vernünftige Dimensionierung gelegt werden muss (kein übertriebener Leichtbau), mit vernünftigen Wandstärken, dann reißt der Schaft auch nicht ab, auch nicht beim Trial.
Und wie gesagt, der Kleber hält, das ist kein Pattex oder Sekundenkleben, sondern ein Industriekleber, der zum dauerhaften Fügen von Metallen geschaffen wurde. Sowas:
http://www.loctite.de/fuegen-von-welle-nabe-verbindungen-37322.htm

Damit klinke ich mich aus dem Thema aus, denn mittlerweile ist alles Relevante schon mindestens einmal gesagt worden.

Danke meinen Unterstützern erwinosius und ingoingo, das sie mich beim Argumentieren nicht allein gelassen haben


----------



## ecols (21. Januar 2012)

@erwin: Musst halt bei den Frontwheel Hops etwas vorsichtiger werden.. Und nicht an jeder Ecke itm VR einhängen


----------

